# The NYPO



## BullDozer (Jan 1, 2013)

Just got into the National Pathfinders Youth Organization led by Dave canterbury. It's like boy scouts but focused on survival self reliance only. I love it. This thread is for general discussion about it, and If there is any other members on here, to discuss what is going on in our troops.


----------



## Indiana_Jones (Nov 15, 2011)

Please tell us more about it. I just spent some time viewing the NYPO website and it looks interesting. Tell us about your experiences so far. Where are you? I see their home office is in Indianapolis, IN but they have groups in several other states.

I was a Boyscout leader for many years but they have been infested with gay leadership and I got away from them.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Man I wish we had groups like this when I was a kid. It's awesome that you're getting involved in this kind of thing. Most young people now live and die by the video game and technology. Seeing a young man like yourself actively learning useful skills and actually being excited about it gives me a glimmer of hope for the future. I'm going to check the site out today and see about getting my BIL to talk to my nephew about it.


----------



## Indiana_Jones (Nov 15, 2011)

For some strange reason organizations like this fell out of favor with a large part of our society. There are some wonderful character-building, skill-building, and all around citizen enhancement organizations out there but many see them as sissy groups or brainwashing groups. I don't understand it. I guess the electronics freaks view any type of physical activity or skills building effort as undesirable. I also think that many parents are too lazy to spend the time necessary to check out a possible character building organization. Many parents would rather badmouth a group instead of looking into it. Hearsay and rumor has ruined many a good groups. I guess it's the new "American way" of doing things.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I wish they have that group around here. I pulled my sons out of Scouts after attending meetings for a year and seeing how pathetic they had become. Not just the local organization but the scouts themselves. It was like going to an ADHD drop off day care center with no real adult supervision. During the night they were supposed to work on the "Craftsman" badge they rolled pine cones in peanut butter and seeds to make bird feeders because they could not trust the kids with hammers. When they were supposed to get the knife safety award (can't recall the name) several kids had to sit out because their parents refused to sign the consent form and allow their children to learn about violent weapons. The kids who did get consent were more likely to stab another scout than learn anything. So I pulled the boys out and we started going through the books on our own. My sons learned more in one weekend camping with me than they did in a year of boy scouts, and I am not just talking about survival and conservation.

On a side note: there was not a single Dad or male that attended other than me. Every leader was a female, every volunteer was a female. I am not saying that woman are not capable, but seriously. What a sad state of affairs.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

It sounds like that group is similar to the Alberta Junior Forest Wardens that I used to volunteer at. It is for both girls and boys, but, it teaches them real outdoor skills.

I led the troups on a little hike that I was familiar with - 9hrs later we got back to the vehicles. In that 9hrs they were taught more about tracking animals, about silence in the woods, about safe stream crossings, about proper disposal of human-waste, etc than most people have learned in a lifetime!

Many of my friends (offroaders) are Junior Forest Warden graduates - still living the outdoor life as they were taught as children.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Man this is a rant I could hit hard core. Boy Scouts is so money driven these days it aint funny. I personaly have been part of two shadow groups set up to keep local money from going to the national level. Its called the Toten chip there Sentry and there is a firemens chip card as well. I once had to take a knife away from a boy cause he kept cutting himself with it, but that was at an Order of the Arrow event and boys get to do a lot more in that part of Boy Scouts. Hell they trusted in 18 year old to take 6 14 year old out in the woods with nothing but sleeping bag, pocket knife and a water bottle. Then again that was 10 years ago. 8 years ago I got boys for a week at a time at outpost, you didn't have a knife out there you were in trouble. Good luck finding Dads that will do things, in fact good luck finding dads at all. I still say that's the root cause of all the trouble with the youth of this country, if you don't believe me go look at the absent or never homeness of the mass shooters over the last two years. Maybe its because my dad walked out on my mom when he found out about me but im kinda ranty about this. Ha two made up words in a row, homeness and ranty. I was lucky enough to have an excellent Scoutmaster, it is to him and my Grandpa I owe what little I am today too. I will look in to this group for my own son. I hope you have fun and learn, and remember use your head and respect the outdoors, don't make stupid calls and have to suffer for them, its always better to take a little extra time and be safe. Keep your powder dry as we said to each other.


----------



## BullDozer (Jan 1, 2013)

I you guys want a troop, talk to Dave, I'm in Ontario Ohio troop, and any gear you buy from his store helps my troop buy gear bags. Tomorrow I will be with a very famous survivalist, ( forget his name) that will teach us uses for pine trees in the wild, such as tinder, rope, medicine, and then we will end the meet by setting up camp and having pine tea.  :gooddayidsay:


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Sentry18 said:


> ...On a side note: there was not a single Dad or male that attended other than me. Every leader was a female, every volunteer was a female. I am not saying that woman are not capable, but seriously. What a sad state of affairs.


I think you and biobacon have both brought up key points. I was scoutmaster of a troop for a few years. At that time it took five _*men*_ to sponser a troop. The idea being that there would be plenty of male leadership. One stated up front that he was too old to do it anymore (he'd been the former scoutmaster for many years until health problems stopped him) and I received many promises from the other three. None ever made it to a meeting or campout. In the three years I had the troop there was only one other father involved. My wife and small children accompanied me on most campouts so that we could have two adults present. The boys were great although it was obvious that they had no male role models at home. I moved out of the area so I had to leave the troop in the other father's hands. A couple of years later I learned that he was still having the same problems I'd experienced.


----------



## BullDozer (Jan 1, 2013)

8thDayStranger said:


> Man I wish we had groups like this when I was a kid. It's awesome that you're getting involved in this kind of thing. Most young people now live and die by the video game and technology. Seeing a young man like yourself actively learning useful skills and actually being excited about it gives me a glimmer of hope for the future. I'm going to check the site out today and see about getting my BIL to talk to my nephew about it.


Don't get me wrong, I love video games. In fact, we're not all bad. Lots of us balance our lives with games and outdoors. Look up the controller on YouTube. Good series. Vets teach gamers how to use a gun, gamers teach vets how to play video games. Cool. Very cool.


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

Yall are right about the Scouts being pathetic. My boys have been in for years. Until recently, my youngest was in a "dead" troop. The leader was a wizened little arrogant smartass that disrespected anyone that didnt fit into his narrowminded version of "acceptable". I giess my tattoos and blue collar vocation didnt fit the bill. His little clique of suckass parents did a good job of freezing my son and me out of the troop "loop". No big loss. My boy is in another troop now and loving it. Im not able to be involved due to the JOB, but my wife says the new troop kicks ass. Now, its my understanding that the reason the Scouts are so money oriented lately is because of the numerous lawsuits they have been subjected to. By BIG GAY. Yep. Thats the current a-holes trying to infect one of the last bastions of civility and decency our kids have access to. Support your Scouts!!!!


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Funny how in all the years I spent in scouts I never saw one kid kicked out for anything. It was pretty much understood that all were welcome as long as you left the "other" stuff at home. Im not sure why this ever become such a big thing. Funny how one of my college teachers back in 2003 told me he wasn't going to do merit badges anymore because of the gay issue. As far as I know the only time he ever had done them was when I organized a merit badge day and all he had to do was give a talk and open up his classroom. He wasn't doing much at all and that's ok because as far as I know its a private club and if he or any one else dosnt want to be a part of it because they don't believe in it then that's just fine with me. Im not going to sue the local branch of PETA so that they change their beliefs and they have to let me join. Whatever happened to saying no when your kid wants to join something that supports something you don't believe in rather then going to the courts and making the group accommodate your beliefs.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

BullDozer said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love video games. In fact, we're not all bad. Lots of us balance our lives with games and outdoors. Look up the controller on YouTube. Good series. Vets teach gamers how to use a gun, gamers teach vets how to play video games. Cool. Very cool.


Nothing wrong with video games. Some people get too obsessed with them though. All my 11 yr old nephew wants to do is play video games. If his iPod goes dead when he's at my MIL house, he calls every 5 minutes wanting me to bring my charger or my iPad over so he can play video games. All he talks about is video games. I try to take him out with us sometimes to camp or fish or whatever. He's good for about an hour then he wants to go home and play video games cause my wife and I won't let him sit there glued to iPods and whatever. And I know several more kids like that and even more adults. It's sad. Maybe I'm just getting old.


----------



## BullDozer (Jan 1, 2013)

8thDayStranger said:


> Nothing wrong with video games. Some people get too obsessed with them though. All my 11 yr old nephew wants to do is play video games. If his iPod goes dead when he's at my MIL house, he calls every 5 minutes wanting me to bring my charger or my iPad over so he can play video games. All he talks about is video games. I try to take him out with us sometimes to camp or fish or whatever. He's good for about an hour then he wants to go home and play video games cause my wife and I won't let him sit there glued to iPods and whatever. And I know several more kids like that and even more adults. It's sad. Maybe I'm just getting old.


Nah you're just cool.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Biobacon: you mentioned in one of your replies that you gave credit to your Grandpa and scoutmaster for "what little you are today", from what you wrote it seems to me that you are being modest. Cudos to all of the troop leaders and "old scouts" out there. Theres nothing more noble than than assisting a young person grow and become a real man.


----------



## BullDozer (Jan 1, 2013)

My 2 minute fire! Leader and I. So what does the guys think?


----------

